# Third day of menopur- thick cervical mucus



## cupcakebaby (Jul 24, 2011)

Having third jab tonight of menopur 112.5 also on half dose on syreal. Today i got thick cervical mucus. I'm worried im ovulating. Is this noramal? Sorry if any mistake on phone. Thank.


----------



## chemistangel (Aug 29, 2008)

The increase in hormones changes you CM during an iVF cycle, i *think* it is the increase in estradiol that causes your increase in CM and often it goes to EWCM before egg collection. 
The Synarel will stop your body from ovulating, as long as you continue to take it.  Then when you trigger your body will finish maturing the eggs and prepare to ovulate, although you will have egg collection before this can happen.


----------



## cupcakebaby (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. Has anyone else had this? I tried to call my consulsant 
But she won't be in untill Monday now. I don't want to be worrying about it all weekend! 
X


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Honey,

Yes it is normal, I am on my 4th ICSI and going for EC tommorow and I produced lots of CM whilst stimming!  As long as you are taking your medication, eg Suprecur then this will stop you ovulating.  Don't worry, you are normal!!!!!

Lots of luck
Bluebelle xxx


----------

